# Trail / Building Axe



## AmateurSawer (Dec 3, 2017)

Trying to decide between a Council Tool 2 lb Hudson Bay and a 3.5 lb.Jersey pattern with curved handle for the occasional trimming of walking trails and maybe some blind building or driving pegs.Don't know mucch about a Hudson Bay.Is the extended heel a plus or minus? Thought it would be lighter and easier to carry.Will do most trimming with a pair of lopping shears anda folding saw but thought an axe would be handy to have along.


----------



## TBS (Dec 14, 2017)

The Hudson bay pattern is lighter duty than Jersey pattern. The head can loosen sooner do to the shorter handle hole.


----------

